
Ask HN: How do I learn Django? - banjodeluxe
I found yesterday&#x27;s post about how to learn JS pretty useful - I&#x27;ve been trying to learn Django myself, any ideas?
======
stakkur
Three resources I always recommend for beginners:

1\. The Django Girls tutorial (multi-language):
[https://tutorial.djangogirls.org/](https://tutorial.djangogirls.org/)

2\. Will Vincent's books (also recommend his blog):
[https://wsvincent.com/best-django-books/](https://wsvincent.com/best-django-
books/)

3\. Tango with Django:
[https://www.tangowithdjango.com/](https://www.tangowithdjango.com/)

Also, here's a somewhat more comprehensive list of Django learning resources:
[https://www.fullstackpython.com/django.html](https://www.fullstackpython.com/django.html)

------
snoozypants
I've got a couple of students online and the one pattern I've found is, have a
project in mind you'd like to build. It keeps that inspiration for longer vs.
just going through tutorials and pushes you a bit more to learn specific
things, "Okay, how do I process a CSV file now". You SHOULD still go through a
good tutorial or two to get overview of different concepts and components in
the frameworks (the tutorials others have mentioned are solid).

One problem with learning while building (or learning by yourself in general)
is bad practices. "Two Scoops of Django" is still a good one, though a bit
old, but again it will teach some overarching concepts and approaches. And
then getting feedback from others!

------
matijash
What was your experience like with the offical Django tutorial &
documentation?
[https://www.djangoproject.com/start/](https://www.djangoproject.com/start/)

------
belzebalex
If you're French by any chance,
[https://openclassrooms.com/fr/courses/1871271-developpez-
vot...](https://openclassrooms.com/fr/courses/1871271-developpez-votre-site-
web-avec-le-framework-django) This tutorial is gold. If you're not, try
reading it with Google Traduction.

Apart from Django, Openclassrooms is the site where most French Programmers
learned to do so, and it's an incredible ressource. It teaches you all the
subjects from the ground-up assuming you have almost no knowledge.

~~~
banjodeluxe
Hey, not a french speaker but will take a look, thanks!

------
potta_coffee
My favorite Django tutorial is the Mozilla one:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Server-
side/D...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Server-side/Django)

After that I'd recommend just building something. Tutorials are great but I've
always learned the most when I've just tried to build a real project.

------
gshdg
The tutorial is pretty darn good.

After that, maybe the book Two Scoops of Django?

~~~
tcbasche
Sadly I don't think Two Scoops has been updated in a very long time, so it's
pretty out of date now

~~~
snoozypants
There is also a great podcast called Django Chat
([https://djangochat.com/](https://djangochat.com/)).

If I remember, they mentioned the book or spoke about the writer quite
recently and said a lot of the principles still apply.

I've found they still greatly helped my projects.

Things quite might change as async becomes a bit more popular with the
framework

------
cborenstein
Another resource that might be useful is video recordings from the DjangoCon
conferences. Here's the youtube channel for DjangoCon US:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0yY6a79pPY9J0ShIHRf6yw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0yY6a79pPY9J0ShIHRf6yw)

